# Rollover Funktion: Ohne Java Script nur HTML



## Dadaman (30. Januar 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin neu hier und freue mich das es euch gibt!  

Bin schon seid einigen Tagen auf der suche... ich habe mir mir Photoshop und Image R. eine Auktion für Ebay erstellt... in dieser auktion habe ich einige Rollovers eingebaut die auch funktionieren, doch leider mußte ich feststellen das Javascript bei Ebay nicht funktiert... 

Nun meine Frage:
Gibt es einen HTML Befehl der für eine solche Funktion? Ohne das Java Script in meinem Quelltext steht?

Danke!


----------



## coderandgfxer (30. Januar 2005)

Hi hier hab ich eine Lösung für dein Problem, wenn du die CSS Ausführung auch haben willst dann poste es.


```
<html>
<head>
<title>testseite</title>
</head>
<body>
<style fprolloverstyle>
<!--
p
{
	text-align: center;
	color: #000000;
	font-size: 17pt;
}
-->
</style>
<p>Dieser Schriftzug muss die Farbe Schwarz beinhalten und eine Größe von 17 Punkten haben.</p>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## Dadaman (30. Januar 2005)

danke für deine schnelle antwort aber keinen plan was du meist! ich muß wohlbetonen das ich kein experte bin..!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (30. Januar 2005)

Das ganze ist IE only und funktioniert NUR mit dem IE, also ist eine gänzlich schlechte Lösung...

Ich denke mal, da soweit ich weiß auch Frames/Includes bei ebay nicht gehen wirst du die Rollovers nicht verwenden können...

Es geht um Bild Rollovers - oder?


----------



## Dadaman (30. Januar 2005)

genau... also ich habe einen button der ist gelb und wenn die mouse drüber kommt dann ist er rot.. (gif dateien)


----------



## Sven Mintel (30. Januar 2005)

Die Sache mit "fprolloverstyle" benötigt zudem auch ein Javaskript.... das FP-Meisterwerk "animate.js" 

Kann man bei ebay Flash(lt. deren Angaben scheint es erlaubt zu sein) einbinden? Wenn ja, wäre das ne Lösung.


----------



## curbal (31. Januar 2005)

Also ich denke, dass Du an CSS nicht vorbeikommen wirst. Dann ist es aber relativ einfach.

Etwa so:

Im <head> - Bereich eintragen:

<style type="text/css" media="screen"><!--
 a {

	background-color: #EEEFFF;
	color: #330066;
}


a:visited {
	background-color: #EEEFFF;
	color: #330066;

}


a:hover {
	background-color: #330066;
	color: #EEEFFF;
}

 a:active {
	background-color: #CC3300;
	color: #EEEFFF;
}
--></style>

Die Farben musst Du noch anpassen. Einfach mal damit rumspielen.

Viel Spass dabei.

Curt


----------



## strangequark (31. Januar 2005)

Hallo

     Und da du ja Bilder hast, musst du das so machen:


```
...
     <head>
     <style>
       a:link,a:visited{background-image:url(bild.jpeg);}
       a:hover{background-image:url(hoverbild.jpeg);}
     </style>
     </head>
     <body>
     ...
       <a href="link.html">Text der auf Bild steht</a>
     ...
```
 
    @der über mir:

 Warum machst du einen Kommentar in die css? Dient das dazu, dass Browser die kein css interpretieren wenigstens den css-code nicht anzeigen?


----------



## curbal (31. Januar 2005)

@strangequark
Ja, positiv. Browser, welche kein CSS kennen/können, sollen es nicht sehen. 
Kann ja u.U. ziemlich viel Code sein.
Curt


----------

